# Books to work on Reconciliation



## EuphoricConfessions (Dec 20, 2012)

My wife and I have been separated for 9 months and are working on our R. I recently got a new job, so there is going to be a 30 day gap in our insurance and we will not be able to attend MC or PC. Can anyone recommend a good book we can both read together to continue working on our marriage. I do not want to take a 30 day break in our R process.

Two main issues we need to work on at this time are:

1.	Building trust. We both have trust issues with one another.

2.	Boundaries in our marriage. My W is currently reading Boundaries: When to Say YES, When to Say NO, To Take Control of Your Life by Henry Cloud and John Townsend. I noticed that the authors also wrote Boundaries in Marriage. Has anyone read this book and did it help?
Thank you for your help,


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Hey congrats on the R. I wish you both well. Not sure about a book, but have you looked into local Marriage Workshops? We have some available where we live that are free. Mostly through church groups.

Some are really good and some, so so, but worth the working on.

You may want to also see if you can interview MC's at no charge during the down-time. If you explain your situation, they may work with you.

It is important to find an MC you both like and one that is pro-marriage. They all bring their own issues into the room.

All the best!


----------

